# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  А знаете ли вы,если попытка суицида не удалась-вы попадаете в ПСИХ-Больницу...

## Несчастная

Личный опыт....

----------


## огрызок тепла

раз на раз не приходится.
даже если тебя и спасают, не факт, что поставят на учет.

----------


## Кайлушка

Меня не поставили. Хотя хотели отправить в психиатрическую, но я их уломал

----------


## Sad_Soul

кто-нибудь знает как определить,поставлен ты на учет или нет?что-то мне справок никаких не выдавали почему-то

----------


## Дима_

Это если видели как человек пытался покончить с собой!

----------


## Jubei

> кто-нибудь знает как определить,поставлен ты на учет или нет?что-то мне справок никаких не выдавали почему-то


 Наверное, можно позвонить в районный психдиспансер и спросить.

----------


## огрызок тепла

я вроде как не должна стоять. я медосмотр прошла для гаи. там вроде бы проверяют

----------


## Дима_

Кто на учет ставит? Персонал скорой помощи?

----------


## Voland-791

Дак нужно все с первого раза заканчивать!

----------


## Unity

Неудавшаяся Попытка… Психлечебница.  :Frown:  Ничего страшного в этом, по сути, и нет.  :Big Grin:  Вы, потенциальный СА, – человек, те же люди и врачи, санитары. Да, смущает тот факт, что на окнах решетки, двери под замком, сами Вы на положении заключённой (единственная аналогия, – это тюрьма, но без разного рода насильственно-насаждаемой иерархии среди пациентов [что радует, – ведь всё могло бы быть хуже]), – но что дальше?.. Вы, – человек, люди – сотрудники сего «исправительного учреждения», – и основной вопрос: что с Вами не так, почему ваше поведение отклоняется от стереотипов, шаблонов, почему вы не желаете быть ещё одним образцом «стандартного, нормального, адекватного, здравомыслящего человека»? 
Да, Очень Страшно в начале. Незнакомая обстановка, ужасающая невозможность уединиться. Но затем понимаешь, – ты – индивид, родившаяся, взрослеющая, вступающая в свои естественные права. Врачи, – те же индивидуумы, родившиеся, обучавшиеся, возомнившие, что обширный архив сухих фактов из книжек, продублированный в их голове, может как-то помочь им понять все те бури эмоций и лабиринты мыслей, что приводят СА к полнейшей апатии и нежеланию «во всё это больше играть».  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Так забавно и странно, – представитель превалирующей в социуме группы «однообразных нормальных людей» (психиатр) пытается убедить Вас измениться, стать ещё одной «адекватной особью» в популяции, спонтанно счастливой, беспрестанно испытывающей позитив… Но ведь никто, похоже, не хочет быть «одной из множества» пускай и «нормальных», но всё же глубоко чуждых во многих отношениях людей, – каждый из нас жаждет быть просто собой; не чем-то, чем жаждут нас видеть другие, – но собою, такими, какими самим нам хочется быть. Так и возникает вопрос о насильственной, принудительной «стандартизации»… «…Будь как все. Нормальные люди не жаждут поскорей умереть, но напротив, им хочется жить, – очень долго, быть может, даже всегда». СА, с точки зрения нашей «здравой» социальной Системы, выходит, не люди, – ведь нам не хочется жить Здесь, в таком мире… Мы «больны», «повреждены», нас зачем-то стоит «исправить», вернуть в общество «здравых», жизнеутверждающих душ… Но что «Утверждать» в внешнем мире? Для чего?.. Как кажется, никакие умные книжки не способны заставить СА отказаться от своих замыслов, – врачи и подавно, по-моему…

----------


## Sad_Soul

> Наверное, можно позвонить в районный психдиспансер и спросить.


 в районе нет психдиспансера,как и в городе.лежал в другом.да и палевно это как-то  :Smile: в военкомате ничего не сказали.толи не зают,толи шифруются

----------


## Sad_Soul

Unity,а это точно описание Российской психиатрической больницы?

----------


## Дима_

Если никто не видел попытку - кто тогда на учёт поставит?

----------


## Unkle33

Военкомат посылал меня в дурку. Очень давно ещё. А я не поехал и направление выбросил. Потом надо было справку взять, что не стою на учете - не, не стою. И учет в дурке я так понимаю не приговор навечно. Его хранят 5 лет, кажись, потом он аннулируется.

----------


## Unity

> Unity,а это точно описание Российской психиатрической больницы?


 Нет, это описание «путешествия» в украинскую (черкасскую) областную психиатрическую лечебницу после Весьма Неудачного эксперимента со снотворным/противорвотным… Три месяца в клетке, по сути, в «тюрьме».  :Frown:  Мрачный жизненный опыт, – никому не советую повторять.  :EEK!:

----------


## Дима_

Я был в псих больнице, не из-за попытки суицида, по другой причине. Там ничего страшного нет.

----------


## Unity

> Я был в псих больнице, не из-за попытки суицида, по другой причине. Там ничего страшного нет.


 Если Вы, – социофоб, страшно уже то обстоятельство, что поначалу совершенно невозможно Уединиться где-либо, люди рядом всё время, а это ужасный Напряг, как по мне, непривыкшей к обществу, никогда прежде не спавшей в Общей палате на 10 постелей… Более того, – очень страшно, когда кто-то Срывается, вновь начинает бредить СУ и даже активно пытается что-либо себе причинить (моя «коллега», например, разбила окно и пыталась вскрыть себе горло осколком стекла [зашили впоследствии, она Не умерла]), – тогда появляется несколько санитарок, скручивают «вольнодумицу», накачивают её хлорпромазином, несут к постели и Привязывают к койке!.. И пока препарат начинает действовать, неудавшаяся СУ ломается, плачет, кричит… Такое трудно наблюдать со стороны, мурашки по коже и всё стынет внутри… :EEK!:

----------


## Дима_

В больнице , который я был, были спокойные люди. Были там взрослые мужики и парни лет 20. если честно, почти все адекватные, агрессивных не было. Пацаны от военкомата были, мужики просто там жили, подметали на территории больницы, внутри убирали, помогали персоналу больницы. За это им давали теплое помещение, еду, телевизор и т.д. 1 раз мы помогали отнести еду в женское отделение, там были пожилые женщины, которые бредили. Хотя может я был в отделении для "спокойных".

----------


## Unity

> В больнице , который я был, были спокойные люди. Были там взрослые мужики и парни лет 20. если честно, почти все адекватные, агрессивных не было. Пацаны от военкомата были, мужики просто там жили, подметали на территории больницы, внутри убирали, помогали персоналу больницы. За это им давали теплое помещение, еду, телевизор и т.д. 1 раз мы помогали отнести еду в женское отделение, там были пожилые женщины, которые бредили. Хотя может я был в отделении для "спокойных".


 «Советую» побывать  :Big Grin:  в отделениях, специализирующихся на «расстройствах пищевого поведения» и психологической «реанимации» лиц, предпринявших попытку СУ… Полный мрак, – никто ни с кем не говорит, «кладбищенская», в целом,  атмосфера, время тянется мучительно-медленно – и остаётся лишь смотреть в окно…  :EEK!:  глядеть с утра и до самых потёмок… Вот и всё «лечение», «исцеление», – врач 15 минут в день убеждает, что дескать, «нужно жить», 3-ды в день накачивают депрессантами – и так несколько месяцев без выходных, – ну и чем это поможет всем тем разочаровавшимся в жизни людям?..  :Confused:  Просто несколько десятков дней, бесцельно вырванных с жизни, какой бы она ни была… :Frown:

----------


## YouRoKc

Сами психиаторы знают, что среди самоубийц только 1/3 сумасшедших.

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

"А знаете ли вы,если попытка суицида не удалась-вы попадаете в ПСИХ-Больницу..." 


> Личный опыт....


 А расскажи как там было...

----------


## Мистика

Нашлись свидетели. Вызвали ментов. Менты вызвали скорую. Паспорт был в сумке. Переписали все данные. Отвезли в травм пункт.Шили на живую. А мне по фиг-я в прострации. Медики травмпунка вызвали психиатрическую скорую. Забрали меня они. Перерыли сумку, взяли  мобильник-начали звонить по последним набранным. Благо маме не позвонили (она в другом городе). Один звонит-3 часа ночи, трубу никто не берет. Второй адрес спрашивает-молчу. Орут уже на меня-дура, сейчас отвезем в психиатричку и вся жизнь под откос. Ржу (она и так под откосом). Потом трубку взяла подруга. Отвезли меня по адресу подруги. Заплатили они там им, забрали меня. От крови отмыли, стакан водки налили и пить заставили. Орали, даже по морде литЦа съездили.
На утро обнаружила отсутствие в кошельке денег. Немного было, но все таки...До сих пор не знаю кто взял-менты, медики или психиаторы за услуги такси). Но в психушку все же не отвезли. Пожалели что ли...

----------


## Мистика

Задвоила...

----------


## мутный тип

Блин, попаду в дурку если.... потом шоферскую комиссию не пройду(((

----------


## Танюха

просто они не имеют право без согласия родственников отправлять в психушку

----------


## Димон

> Дак нужно все с первого раза заканчивать!


  Точно, быстро эффектно и красиво. И главное нужно донести народу за что ты умираешь.

----------


## Shamal

Дважды неправда.




> Точно, быстро эффектно и красиво. И главное нужно донести народу за что ты умираешь.


 Всё просто так по вашему. Пишите сюда, как очухаетесь..) Ну и конечно если решитесь.

----------


## Lexington

меня поставили на учет и даже лечился но не могу сказать что ето сильно изменило мою жизнь

----------


## бывшийкурильщик

Был в дурке, но не после попытки,мое мнение такое что если человек решил то и дурка ничего не изменит за исключением редких случаев

----------


## Literatura

Если после неудачной попытки Су реабилитация идет с помощью друзей, родных, смены места - города, страны - жительства, то чел. возможно, и захочет жить дальше. А если же в психушку везти... Туда попадают весьма здоровыми .а вот оттуда выйти можно уже законченным психом. А скорее всего, после этого подсесть на наркотики.

----------


## nain

на счет наркоты тема, паосле дурки сначала злоупотреблял циклодолом, затем пересел на гашиш, достать проще, да и какая жизнь после дурки, на нормальную работу не берут, шоферскую комиссию приходится вдвое дороже покупать, еехх

----------


## Nebel

У меня такая ситуация,мой парень наглотался таблеток вскрыл вены,сел за руль хотел отъехать подальше наверное от дома,я не знаю,когда стали действовать таблетки,въехал в машину,вышел отдал ключи от машины тому в кого въехал и ушел,это считается скрылся с места аварии,его нашли,откачали зашили,и после наркологички (но выпил 50 табл.финазепама) перевели в психиатричку,в депрессивное отделение,сам уже давно все понял,осознал и тэ.дэ как только пришел в себя,говорит был в аду,так как,как выше говорили к суицидникам относятся как к скоту в больницах,он не хотел ложиться в больницу,хотел расплатиться за машину в которую въехал и забыть все как страшный сон,так нет же,маманя его ударенная в бога,с согласием врача уложили его в депрессивоное,отделение и никого к нему не пускают,прав его уже лишили,скоро суд по поводу аварии,кто нибудь кто в этом хоть как то разбирается скажите плиззз люди,что теперь его ждет,учет не учет,где теперь это всплевет и будет ли плавать вообще,понятное дело сам виноват,но он уже тысячу раз пожалел о своем поступке,но ни он,ни его друзья не знаем что будет,врачи только с мамой общаются,а она в глухой обороне :Frown:

----------


## Amonimus

Да ладно? неужели?
Так если все внезапно начнут резать себе запястья это нормальным считается. ))
Конечно знаем, поэтому выбираем тчательнее,на гарант

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

> после неудачной попытки СУ отлежал в дурке 2 мес =)


 )) рассказывай и как там...?

----------


## Игорёк

> У меня такая ситуация,мой парень наглотался таблеток вскрыл вены,сел за руль хотел отъехать подальше наверное от дома,я не знаю,когда стали действовать таблетки,въехал в машину,вышел отдал ключи от машины тому в кого въехал и ушел,это считается скрылся с места аварии,его нашли,откачали зашили,и после наркологички (но выпил 50 табл.финазепама) перевели в психиатричку,в депрессивное отделение,сам уже давно все понял,осознал и тэ.дэ как только пришел в себя,говорит был в аду,так как,как выше говорили к суицидникам относятся как к скоту в больницах,он не хотел ложиться в больницу,хотел расплатиться за машину в которую въехал и забыть все как страшный сон,так нет же,маманя его ударенная в бога,с согласием врача уложили его в депрессивоное,отделение и никого к нему не пускают,прав его уже лишили,скоро суд по поводу аварии,кто нибудь кто в этом хоть как то разбирается скажите плиззз люди,что теперь его ждет,учет не учет,где теперь это всплевет и будет ли плавать вообще,понятное дело сам виноват,но он уже тысячу раз пожалел о своем поступке,но ни он,ни его друзья не знаем что будет,врачи только с мамой общаются,а она в глухой обороне


  Нечего было в таком состоянии садиться за руль. Свои личные проблемы не должны беспокоить посторонних. А серьезные ошибки (и сожаления после них) были у всех.

----------


## Nebel

> Да ладно? неужели?
> Так если все внезапно начнут резать себе запястья это нормальным считается. ))
> Конечно знаем, поэтому выбираем тчательнее,на гарант


 Я написала не для того что бы услышать укор или чьи то насмешки,или читать то что к теме не касается,я не говорю что это нормально,и его не оправдываю,спросила тех кто был в такой же ситуации,что бы поделились кто прошел это!И судить о том что нормально....да и вообще судить,никто не знает как он себя поведет в тяжелые моменты в жизни,и что бы дальше не разглагольствовали,нормальный человек в 25 лет вены режет не из-за юношеской глупости

----------


## Nebel

> Нечего было в таком состоянии садиться за руль. Свои личные проблемы не должны беспокоить посторонних. А серьезные ошибки (и сожаления после них) были у всех.


 он не отказывается выплатит за то что там кому то какое то неудобство причинил,судя по ответу ты в критических ситуациях рассуждаешь правильно,а я бы вот тоже о "руле" не думала бы...речь не об этом...что сделано,то сделано

----------


## svastika

лично я проходила лечение, но на учет не поставили (отбашляли врачу)

----------


## lisenok

Всем привет! Давно уже на форуме не была, но  2 недели назад у меня была попытка суицида, но в психушку меня никто не отправил. А вообще все было так. Я ночью приехала в город (живу в пригороде), а с собой взяла кучу таблеток (среди них были очень сильные противосудорожные на которых я сидела, т.к. у меня эпилепсия). На маршрутке доехала до трассы, дальше по которой есть небольшой лесок. Но до этого леска я не дошла (была очень уставшая), поэтому выбрала место потемнее напилась таблеток, запила их водкой и очень быстро вырубилась. Как потом я узнала пролежала я возле трассы часов 13 и только потом какой-то проезжающий вызвал скорую. Отвезли в ближайшую реанимацию, в которой я пролежала 10 дней, из них 7 дней в тяжелой коме. Как мне потом сказали медсестры я поступила в сильном неадеквате: бредила, "дрыгалась". Родственников (тетю, т.к. я живу без родителей) нашли аж на 7 день (я вспомнила телефон), а потом врач сказал, что по закону меня должны перевести в психушку, но он решил мне жизнь не ломать, взял с меня расписку, что я так больше делать не буду и меня перевели в неврологическое отделение. Все родственники в ужасе, друзья тоже. А я жалею, что меня спасли. 
Кстати на учет ставят врачи психушки! А и еще в расписке я написала, что отказываюсь от лечения в психушке.
Сейчас я уже как 4 дня после реанимации.
Вот так еще бывает :Smile:

----------


## trypo

да уж .. когда читаю "запила их водкой" , всегда трудно это представить .
как её можно просто так хлестать , запивая таблетки ?
в целом противоречивая заметка -
"жалею , что спасли" и "но он решил мне жизнь не ломать ( учетом в п/б )" - разве это важно .
что делать -то думаешь , смайлик-лисенок ?

----------


## lisenok

> да уж .. когда читаю "запила их водкой" , всегда трудно это представить .
> как её можно просто так хлестать , запивая таблетки ?


 Я водку запивала водой!.



> "жалею , что спасли" и "но он решил мне жизнь не ломать ( учетом в п/б )" - разве это важно .


 Просто я врачу сказала, что типа жалею об этом. Во-вторых я и так состою на учете у психиатра, но в связи с эпилепсией, которая является неврологическим заболеванием. А в-третьих  врач узнал,что я инвалид 2-й группы, но еще и работаю, а в наше время найти работу инвалиду, да еще с таким заболеванием найти очень тяжело. Это были аргументы врача.
А что я буду делать дальше еще не знаю. Пока жить, а там будет видно.

----------


## trypo

тебя интетесует добрый юмор , как отдых ?
например сериал the office американский

----------


## lisenok

Если честно, то я не наши фильмы не люблю. А если отдыхом называть время в больнице (я правильно поняла?), то никак.

----------


## trypo

отдых после работы  :Smile: 
пс . есть еще вариант - последний герой или же Чики & Фрики

----------


## June

> Вот так еще бывает


 Силу большую ощущаю в тебе. Я б так не смог.

----------


## lisenok

> Силу большую ощущаю в тебе. Я б так не смог.


 Если честно я сама себе удивляюсь. Все так быстро и спонтанно получилось. Мысли, конечно, у меня были давно, но я не решалась, страшно все-таки.

----------


## lisenok

> отдых после работы 
> пс . есть еще вариант - последний герой или же Чики & Фрики


 Этот получше :Smile:  Только я после работы редко отдыхаю, т.к. иду на пары.
А вообще я люблю комедии. Я как-то смотрела комедию "Сорокалетний девственник". Я смеялась на протяжении всего фильма :Smile:

----------


## trypo

> Этот получше Только я после работы редко отдыхаю, т.к. иду на пары.
> А вообще я люблю комедии. Я как-то смотрела комедию "Сорокалетний девственник". Я смеялась на протяжении всего фильма


 это просто не может быть совпадением  :Smile: 
главный герой девственника - актер стив карелл -
просто умопомрачительно отжигает в этом сериале :
the office американский
там будут такие моменты , что прийдется просто рыдать от смеха , в коликах скатываясь с кресла на ковер.

что-то наподобие этого : Отрывок из фильма "Брюс Всемогущий"

----------


## lisenok

> это просто не может быть совпадением
> главный герой девственника - актер стив карелл -
> просто умопомрачительно отжигает в этом сериале :
> the office американский
> там будут такие моменты , что прийдется просто рыдать от смеха , в коликах скатываясь с кресла на ковер.
> 
> что-то наподобие этого : Отрывок из фильма "Брюс Всемогущий"Надо будет посмотреть


 Надо будет посмотреть :Smile:

----------


## lisenok

> Умирайте с первого раза и никто вас в психушку не посадит.


 Только не всегда так везет :Frown:  Личный опыт.

----------


## Агата

> Только не всегда так везет Личный опыт.


 матерьбожья!!1 что значит "везёт"? а мозг головы на что? если "не повезло", значит, Вы не настолько хотели умереть, раз не продумали всё на 100 %. Живите уже, ё-майо.

----------


## lisenok

> матерьбожья!!1 что значит "везёт"? а мозг головы на что? если "не повезло", значит, Вы не настолько хотели умереть, раз не продумали всё на 100 %. Живите уже, ё-майо.


 Даже если все продумано, как говорится на 100% могут помешать непредсказуемые обстоятельства (из предусмотреть невозможно).
А кто хочет жить или нет это уже личное дело каждого.

----------


## Агата

> могут помешать непредсказуемые обстоятельства (из предусмотреть невозможно).


 воистину http://lenta.ru/news/2008/08/20/fiveshots/ http://www.newsru.com/world/07sep2012/alabay.html
но ведь так бывает очччень редко. мне вот и кажется, раз такие обстоятельства сучаются, значит, человек всяко разно должен жить. зачем-то .

----------


## lisenok

> воистину http://lenta.ru/news/2008/08/20/fiveshots/ http://www.newsru.com/world/07sep2012/alabay.html
> но ведь так бывает очччень редко. мне вот и кажется, раз такие обстоятельства сучаются, значит, человек всяко разно должен жить. зачем-то .


 Только не понятно зачем? Должен для чего-то жить, а для чего? Странно получается тогда. Человек жить не хочет, а ему говорят, что он должен жить. И где здесь логика?

----------


## Агата

> Человек жить не хочет, а ему говорят, что он должен жить.


 В комнате стоит открытый обогреватель. Маленький котёнок гуляет по комнате и упорно прётся к обогревателю. Он может сильно обжечься, человек постоянно оттаскивает его от опасной вещи. Котёнку дают понять, что ему туда не надо, а он всё равно рвётся. 
Пройдёт время и животное увлечётся совсем другими вещами, про обогреватель и не вспомнит - это один вариант. Второй - он всё же дорвётся, обожжётся, ну и там ещё есть варианты развития событий  :Smile:

----------


## lisenok

> В комнате стоит открытый обогреватель. Маленький котёнок гуляет по комнате и упорно прётся к обогревателю. Он может сильно обжечься, человек постоянно оттаскивает его от опасной вещи. Котёнку дают понять, что ему туда не надо, а он всё равно рвётся. 
> Пройдёт время и животное увлечётся совсем другими вещами, про обогреватель и не вспомнит - это один вариант. Второй - он всё же дорвётся, обожжётся, ну и там ещё есть варианты развития событий


 Не очень удачный пример. Котенок к обогревателю рвется, т.к. они любят тепло на уровне инстинкта и второе - котенок никогда не обожжется, т.к. он ляжет(сядет) на таком расстоянии, чтобы не обжечься и это тоже на уровне инстинкта. У меня просто дома кот, и  поэтому я знаю все эти ньюансы.

----------

